# HELP FROM THEMER AMATEUR/PRO



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

hello I need some help as the title states from someone with some theming knowledge. I've been playing around and changing out some system images mainly my status bar icons such as the signal icon, wi-fi icon, vibrate and most importantly the carrier icon(not to be confused with the carrier text in the pulldown menu) within the sysytemui.apk now I'm not having any trouble with decompiling and recompiling and replacing images but if you'll take a look at the screenshots whenever I replace the images in the theme zip file with the ones I want to use everything seems to work but when I install the theme and reboot as you can see the carrier icon blows up HUGE!! I don't know if this is because of the GNnex screen resolution or if the size of the icons are not right(but all the images I downloaded are made to be carrier icon images) whats weird is that after flashing the theme as soon as the boot animation ends and it boots up when it first shows the carrier icon it's the right size and everything looks right but then in about 2 seconds it explodes up all giant size and looks really funky. If you take a look at the screencap you'll see what I mean, with the lunar theme the playstation icons look really big and the vibrate icon looks really small and it doesn't in the other screenshot of my version of black exodus but the images I pulled for the black exodus theme were from another GNex theme called MNMLtheme so they look right but the alien spaceship I downloaded from somewhere that had a bunch of carrier icons which is where I got the vibrate icon in the lunar theme which again makes me think something may be wrong with the size and the GNex screen resolution. So can someone please help and tell me what I'm doing wrong and if the images need to be re-sized could someone please tell me what I should use to resize them and what size they should be please?? Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks
View attachment 20922


View attachment 20923


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

also if someone could tell me what files need to be replaced in order to turn the blue weather text in this screenshot to white I could also use some guidance here please and again thanks in advance for the help.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11091771/Screenshot_2012-03-21-21-39-32.png


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Not near a computer right now but is the carrier logo or UFO a PNG.9 file? If so this would cause some issues if not edited properly.

Thinking over this hard right now and will post anything else I think of. Also, feel free to PM me.

I would say that a fairly good way to test the size of your edited images would be to download and unzip a rom of your choice and copy/paste your edited image on top of the stock image from whatever area you are working on. I had this issue with a lot of my edits for awhile and have found this to be a very practical test for what the end result will look like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ScottPilgram said:


> also if someone could tell me what files need to be replaced in order to turn the blue weather text in this screenshot to white I could also use some guidance here please and again thanks in advance for the help.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...21-21-39-32.png


line 25 in Layout/Statusbar Expanded xml
<TextView android:textSize="14.0sp" android:textStyle="normal" android:textColor="#*XXXXXXXX*" android:gravity="center" android:id="@id/condition" androidaddingTop="4.0dip" androidaddingBottom="4.0dip" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:singleLine="true" />


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Nate to the rescue!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure about the stretched image. Wouldnt make sense that a logo would be a 9 patch file. If it is then thats the issue


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Not sure about the stretched image. Wouldnt make sense that a logo would be a 9 patch file. If it is then thats the issue


Agreed. I've been racking my brain trying to think of what that would be but I'm drawing a blank... really wish I was near my computer right now.

What is the UFO image being used to represent?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> line 25 in Layout/Statusbar Expanded xml
> <TextView android:textSize="14.0sp" android:textStyle="normal" android:textColor="#*XXXXXXXX*" android:gravity="center" android:id="@id/condition" androidaddingTop="4.0dip" androidaddingBottom="4.0dip" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:singleLine="true" />


nate do you know the actual png files because I was just using some existing images that i like from one theme into another because i like his weather images better which I got replaced with no problem everything else was white but the blue text in the screen or are you telling me that the only way to make that text white is some code changes??


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

ScottPilgram said:


> nate do you know the actual png files because I was just using some existing images that i like from one theme into another because i like his weather images better which I got replaced with no problem everything else was white but the blue text in the screen or are you telling me that the only way to make that text white is some code changes??


Yeah. You have to change the hex code for the text inside of the XML file. This method can be used in numerous places throughout the rom to change all kinds of text colors. Have you ever decompiled an Android XML?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Agreed. I've been racking my brain trying to think of what that would be but I'm drawing a blank... really wish I was near my computer right now.
> 
> What is the UFO image being used to represent?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


as far as i know it's not being used to represent anything it's just there for looks check out the links and you'll see what i'm talking about also I'm going to upload the images i used








and here is the vibration icon i used








check out these two links for themes with carrier logos
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17809-thememnml-statusbar-v11magurotoroaokp-m4b27030812update/
http://justreveal.blogspot.com/2012/03/pink-n-sht.html


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmmmm what well what causes the image to be displayed then? Is it just chilling there as a constant?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Yeah. You have to change the hex code for the text inside of the XML file. This method can be used in numerous places throughout the rom to change all kinds of text colors. Have you ever decompiled an Android XML?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


yes, what he's telling me to do I think i can handle what is the white hex code? also these are logos from a theme i know work if you want to look at them to see if maybe its a sizing issue. what do you use to resize images with?
















their sizes are 30x40 and 51x31


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Hmmmm what well what causes the image to be displayed then? Is it just chilling there as a constant?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


yes sir, thanks BTW for your help


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ScottPilgram said:


> yes, what he's telling me to do I think i can handle what is the white hex code? also these are logos from a theme i know work if you want to look at them to see if maybe its a sizing issue. what do you use to resize images with?
> 
> View attachment 20930
> 
> ...


#ffffffff


----------

